
Trump executive order extends a ban on employment-based visas through 2020 - stephenitis
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/22/trump-visas-us-immigration-tech-companies
======
olliej
The idiocy of claiming this is about prevent coronavirus infections from an
administration that has openly stated its method for reducing infections was
to reduce _testing_ , when we have utterly failed to even remotely contain
just the first wave of infections is beyond frustrating.

The is about pandering to xenophobia and nothing else.

------
stephenitis
> The ban on new visas applies to H-1B visas, which are widely used by tech
> workers and their families, H-2B visas for nonagricultural seasonal workers,
> J-1 visas for cultural exchanges and L-1 visas for managers and other key
> employees of multinational corporations.

> Trump imposed a 60-day ban on green cards issued abroad in April, which was
> set to expire Monday. That announcement, which largely targeted family
> members, drew a surprisingly chilly reception from immigration hardliners,
> who said the president didn’t go far enough. The new steps to include non-
> immigrant visas went a long way toward appeasing hardliners.

I recently married my wife who was on a cultural exchange visa, Fulbright, and
thankfully live out of states with her. We were hoping to apply for a green
card eventually but the situation has gotten worse.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

